
Find Out If the NSA and GCHQ Spied on You - nxzero
https://www.wired.com/2015/09/now-can-find-nsa-gchq-spied/
======
bad_alloc
Ironically, I am not authorized to view that page [1].

[1]
[https://www.privacyinternational.org/?q=illegalspying](https://www.privacyinternational.org/?q=illegalspying)

~~~
nxzero
>> "The catch is you have to make the request before December 5, 2015."

